# Fibromyalgia



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Since Edwinna posted about having Fibro, I noticed there are several of us here. Sometimes it helps to talked about what you have tried--with success or failure, and in the process of hearing other experiences we learn something.









I know for me it took many years of symptoms, vague and otherwise, and tests







of all kinds, several doctors, and lots of study on my own--just to get the diagnosis. Then I find there are no doctors in my area who understand fibro or seem to care to learn about it. I get so discouraged about finding any help that I just quit and get more miserable and less mobile all the time.







When I have a particularly bad flare period, sometimes I try to get back to researching just to pull myself out a little.

Our little white comforters are wonderful, and I think over the last 15 years with Frosty, there are times I would have given up without him.







I don't even talk to my husband about how I feel. Unless a person is experiencing it there is no way to give an accurate picture. I just tell him I'm tired or ask him to quit asking me to do the hiking and things we used to do. Most days I am lucky to vacuum the house and keep things going around here. Even grocery shopping has become a hated adventure if it takes more than a few minutes in a store. Costco (huge) type stores are awful places.









I know I have to stay active and get some exercise, but when I try I just get more discouraged.







I have heart and blood pressure and stomach issues as well and can't take a lot of the pain meds. I've tried almost every anti-depressant there is (for pain) and Prozac is the only one I've tolerated so far. I take lots of calcium and magnesium, have tried for years the glucosimine pills with no help, and MSM. Mostly I just use heat on the most painful area and lots of Salonpas pain patches and arthritis rubs. And of course Advil.

O.K. ladies, what about you? What works for you, or doesn't?


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I was diagnosed about a month and a half ago with Fibro, although have had the symptoms for years. The Dr. said it was like a puzzle and finally all the pieces came together. I do have the extreme fatigue, but could not sleep. I was to the point where, no matter how tired I was, I would stay awake for 24-30 hrs. at a time and then be able to sleep for about an hr. The dr. put me on muscle relaxers and AmbienCR, so now I sleep. The muscle relaxers help with the body stiffness I feel in the morning. I also take something for the body pain and I do have spells of dizziness, which she said she can prescribe something for, but I am taking so many other meds that I would rather not add anything to it as long as I don't absolutely have to. I too, have stomache issues and take a pescription for that. Doing research, I discovered that a great majority of Fibro patients do have stomache problems or GERD. It is frustrating, just never feeling "good". To me, the fibro fog is just so aggrevating, because I can't think straight and I feel so annoyed when that happens. Dee, I haven't seen the post you were referring to by Edwinna, but I am going to go look for it now. Hope those of you here who do suffer with it have a good day, free of pain and fatigue - well, at least with a mnimal amount...don't know that we are ever free of it.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I have fibromyalgia also. The best therapy for me is exercise. Years ago I went to a rehab. facility and did pool exercise. I was only able to do 15 minutes at the beginning. I have kept up the exercise over the years, and I'm now able to do Jazzercise. I have fewer flares, have more energy, and have less pain when I regularly exercise. When I'm at my worst I take Skelaxin, a non narcotic muscle relaxer, Flurbiprofen, which is similiar to Ibuprofen, and Amitriptyline at bedtime.


Joy


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Count me in the Fibro Club, too. I've been diagnosed with it for six years. Sometimes it's so bad that I don't even want to talk about it because there's just no way to describe it. I think today is one of those days. Woe is me today.

Kim (& thankfully NOT Noelle)


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

My mom and my good friend's mom have both been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia.









It is becoming more and more recognized, isn't it? I remember hearing about it growing up and how people said it wasn't a real condition.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Kim, I am sorry you are having a bad day. Maybe a good day to lay around and watch TV or read a good book...unless of course, you are having an episode of Fibro Fog, 
which makes it impossible to concentrate. I have learned to just hope that tomorrow is a better day....


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I was just diagnosed having fibromyalgia just today, although suspected several years. There aren't too many doctors here who know much about or care to learn, some think it isn't even real. But it is becoming more and more recognized and more doctors are treating it now. I finally was referred to a arthritis doctor who deals with fibro. He is a great doctor. He has put me on a muscle relaxer, a anti-inflammatory medicine and a newer medicine called Cymbalta. Has anyone heard of it?? My doctor said as of right now it is being used for an anti-depressant and something else, can't remember. He said Cymbalta and one other medicine are being approved for the use of fibromyalgia symptoms and are the first and only meds so far that will help those with fibro. He has used it with several fibromyalgia patients and has had great success with it. So I just got it today and it is suppose really help.

My mother and grandmother both have fibromyalgia as well. My grandmother's is severe, she can hardly be touched without screaming in pain. I believe she is on Cymbalta as well and it has helped her tremendously.

I know I am young to have fibromyalgia but I have been through a lot for my age.
I am constantly tired and exhausted. Any little thing I try do just wears me out. I must say that my knee is the worst. It starts hurting really bad to where I can't even walk on it. Some days are betting then others but I have noticed that on colder days it is usually worse.

I am hoping this medicine will work. I will let you all know how things go for me with the medicine.

Kim, sorry you are having a bad day. Hopefully tomorrow will be a much better one for you!!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Funny how so many of us share the same condition. It is good to have support!



So far, I have been on (now off) prednizone, flexeril, effexor, motrin, celebrex and some others. I think I will be switched to Topamax for the migraines (from Imitrex) the first of Feb. It has been endless appts and blood tests as well as some x-rays and CT's. My family dr. tried a lot then sent me to a rheumatologist. Both have been such great help. One person recommended a liquid fish oil but I have not got the nerve yet!



Cold weather has been such an issue - but it has been a mild winter. Looking back, cold weather always had a negative impact on me - even as a kid. Exercise helps but getting started is a major feat. I swim a lot in the summer and that really helps. When I get into a good routine and really commit to it, walking has worked the best for me. I did invest in a stroller for Audrey and Strike and have used it a lot. People keep staring at me but it's fun to see the confused looks.



Fibromyalgia is such a puzzling condition. The knee joint pain and the hands and fingers has been the worst for me - other than the migraines. I went through a bout with the back pain but that seems to have subsided. It is kind of scary when I first wake up - I kind of ease out of bed wondering what will be affected that day. How great it is to get up with just a few complaints!!!



I know I can use the support and think it is great that we can share.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Tracey, welcome to the club - although it is membership I am sure we would all rather not have been granted. I was diagnosed the first week of Dec. and am just starting to feel my way through it all. Greg has been wonderful. He immediately got online and read all he could and he is always getting onto me when he thinks I am pushing myself to do things. For the most part, I try to act like I don't have it, I told my family the diagnosis doesn't change anything - I still have all the symptoms I have had for years - it just puts a name to it. My mother in law, since the day I told her, reads everything she can on it, and calls me 2 or 3 times a week to check on me and tell me what she read. Sometimes I think I just want everyone to act like they did before they knew.

Edwinna, you mentioned your hands and fingers - I was wondering if you or anyone here wakes up almost every morning with their hands numb. I have had that for years and the dr. was puzzled as she said I did not have carpal tunnel. If the alarm is set, which is normally isn't unless we are traveling that day or I have an appt., I can't turn it off because I can't make my hands work. The greatest extent of my pain is in my back although the whole body hurts to some degree. I sleep on a heating pad every night. I asked the dr. if that was okay, because the chiropractor used to always say not to use heat. My dr. said that anything that brings me relief is okay with her. We have not seen the actual ground in a month because of snowstorm on top of snowstorm and for a few days last week, and earlier this week, we did not get out of single digits and I can tell you, that has had an impact on the aches and pains. I can't wait until spring!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Ladies.....I know what you mean, Kim. I go months without reading magazines like "Fibroaware" from the National Fibromyalgia Soc. or anything that mentions the "F" word, because I am so depressed and discouraged about the whole process. I don't mention it to family members because I've tried and I don't like the blank stare they get on their faces. I agree that the most frustrating thing is we don't look ill! Weird to say to someone who hasn't been "here".

I mentioned I use Salonpas Pain patches. I've only tried the small ones that have Methyl Salicylate, Camphor and Menthol. Their different size patches have different formulas. They do have a camphor/menthol odor, but it isn't very strong. I have had better temporary relief to the hot spots with them than anything I've tried. They are good for plain ole' osteoarthritis too.



Are any of you familiar with this website? Dr. Robt. Bennett is the major researcher there. He is a Rhuematologist at Oregon Health Science, the Med school in Portland, OR. He has researched fibro for many years. I just ordered one of their tapes for stretching and exercise. I spent about a year doing physical therapy, exercise machines and water walking and saw very little benefit. I quit--very disheartened.

Hubby got me a Ho-medics Shiatsu massaging chair back cushion for Christmas and I'm in love with it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I was just reading about a new drug that may be approved for Fibro pain. It's another type of antidepressant. It's Milnacipran. Have you heard of it or taken it?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am also a member. Unfortunately tonight I have exhausted my energy and cannot tell my story...but I will cause I have lots to share.

Hugs to all who suffer ...but really light ones


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am also in the Club. I am on Cymbalta and it has helped. I have alot of stiffness in my joints so I am also on Relafen. The only thing with Cymbalya is I have very vivid dreams. I have found that regular exercise does help. I also try to keep a positive attitude I am 46 and my mom died of cancer at 49. She was in a wheel chair at my age so I know my life could be much worse. 

Cathy


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey! I was diagnosed with Fibrocytis in 1986, I was 24 years old. Now they call it Fibromaygia. We didn't have insurance back then working for a farmer. My father found a Dr. in Lincoln, Nebraska that treated his neighbor for Rheumatoid arthritis. He was the first doctor that didn't tell me all the aches and pains I was feeling wasn't real. I also have psoriasis. And I am one of the lucky 10% that got the psoratic arthritis with it. I did not experience any fibro fog until the last 2 years. It's awful. I am a RN and need to be able to think. Right now I am not working because I am afraid I will hurt someone. Now when I go to dog shows I am usually by myself and we go around in circles sometimes before I get my bearings and figure out where I am going. 

It's hard to explain to people how you just don't feel right. I have some trouble with my hands and sometimes my hands go to sleep when I am sleeping. I didn't think that that could be a symptom too. I just figured I layed on it wrong. Right now I am having problems with my back which is making it hard to walk, especially up stairs. It's hard to convince a hotel person that you need that bottom room because you really can't do the stairs. It feels like my legs are going to give out. But I will admit I do feel better when I walk. 

Cymbalta is the first anti-depressant that also treats the pain of Fibro. Haven't heard of the other drug. The doctor who treats me for depression said "A million women can't make up the same symtoms, they have to be real." Most doctors think that we are wanting to get out of work or want sympathy and are making up the symptoms. My husband the paramedic says it doesn't exist, so I get no help there. 

Of course taking all the ibuprofen I take I have stomach problems too. Right now I have a difficult time getting pain medication for the really bad days and I am so used to not feeling achy all the time, by the time I realize I am getting cranky because I hurt, it takes awhile for the pain to subside. 

Today I have been getting ready to go to Des Moines, IA tomorrow for a dog show. All the extra things I do to get ready and especially loading the van is exhausting. I've been to these shows before so I won't get as lost.







You have to think about Fibromalgia as an adventure. What is going to happen today? 

It's good to have people to talk about things like this. 

Tina


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

May I suggest to you ladies a book : "Healing back pain" - The Mind-Body Connection from John E. Sarno, M.D. It is not an expensive book (about 10 $ if I remember well). It is easy to read. If it helps great, if not you did not loose much.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

You know it is great to have other people believe you and understand and know exactly what you are going through.







I can't count how many doctors I went to that thought I was making it all up. Why would I pretend to have pain, why would I make it up?? So the searching went on for a long time. Now it all comes to together and makes sense and I know I am not alone in it.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't have fibromyalgia, but I have had chronic nerve pain for more than 7 years, and I understand what it's like to go to several doctors before finding someone who believes you and can help. I also know what it's like to struggle to get through the day when no one understands or wants to hear about it. My heart goes out to all of you.

I have been on Cymbalta for about 2 years, and it's the first thing that has helped with the pain. It's been a miracle drug for me, and my doctor, who is a pain management specialist, says that it has been a miracle for many of his patients, which includes people with fibromyalgia and diabetes (people with diabetes can get nerve pain). For anyone who hasn't been getting successful treatment with a normal doctor, I would suggest seeing a pain management specialist. They have experience with all types of pain, and they do believe you. Also, it's their job to know about all the latest pain treatments, so they may be aware of medications that other types of doctors don't.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> Hey! I was diagnosed with Fibrocytis in 1986, I was 24 years old. Now they call it Fibromaygia. We didn't have insurance back then working for a farmer. My father found a Dr. in Lincoln, Nebraska that treated his neighbor for Rheumatoid arthritis. He was the first doctor that didn't tell me all the aches and pains I was feeling wasn't real. I also have psoriasis. And I am one of the lucky 10% that got the psoratic arthritis with it. I did not experience any fibro fog until the last 2 years. It's awful. I am a RN and need to be able to think. Right now I am not working because I am afraid I will hurt someone. Now when I go to dog shows I am usually by myself and we go around in circles sometimes before I get my bearings and figure out where I am going.
> 
> It's hard to explain to people how you just don't feel right. I have some trouble with my hands and sometimes my hands go to sleep when I am sleeping. I didn't think that that could be a symptom too. I just figured I layed on it wrong. Right now I am having problems with my back which is making it hard to walk, especially up stairs. It's hard to convince a hotel person that you need that bottom room because you really can't do the stairs. It feels like my legs are going to give out. But I will admit I do feel better when I walk.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, I am in the same 10 percent







I also have Fibro and siatic nerve damage on the left side of my back as well as torn ligaments and tendons on my left hip ..lower back area. I also suffer from severe and chronic daily migraines. So when you guys don't see me online for a few days you know I am having some bad days







I have learned that if I want to go do any shopping I need one of those scooter carts they have in the store or I can't do it! This weather has my joints hurting so bad that this typing is very hard to tolerate, that's also why I tend to keep my posts short







For me it is a family thing, my Mom has it as well as all 3 of my sisters. My Mom is 80 almost 81 and she screams like crazy when she is in the hospital and they have to use a needle or do anything like that to her. It is so hard to see her in so much pain. I had no idea we had so many people here that shared the same pain







Indy has been a GOD send for me, and he even gets to feeling heavy at 4 lbs. on my bad days. Having Indy has made a tremendus difference in the quality of my life , that and having the most wonderful husband in the world. I am on several meds, mostly for pain and I know the next time I see the Dr. he is going to try the Cymbalta for me too. I also use those bags that you heat in the microwave and they are scented to ease the joint pain and migraine pain, back pain, too! I don't work any longer either, I had to stop about 6 years ago, there was no way to continue...I had been hanging in there for so many years and could no longer take the pain. I do very little and have horrible pain, so needless to say I don't do much



































hugs to you all


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been hearing a lot about Cymbalta and want to try it. Please PM me if you’ve tried it and don’t mind sharing your experiences. Thanks!

(p.s. I've sent a PM to several of you.)

As Teddyandme said: Gentle







to you all.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> May I suggest to you ladies a book : "Healing back pain" - The Mind-Body Connection from John E. Sarno, M.D. It is not an expensive book (about 10 $ if I remember well). It is easy to read. If it helps great, if not you did not loose much.[/B]


I have the book. It was recommended by a Physical Therapist. I'm sorry, but in my humble opinion, the guy isn't a fibro specialist. He may have a point about some tense muscles coming from your state of mind---but that is nothing like having fibromyalgia. Beathing deep--one of his things--is a good thing, but it's not going to cure fibro either!

One book I've gotten benefit from is one recommended by the NFA (National Fibromyalgia Assoc.) is called "Fibromyalgia" An Essential Guide for Patients and Their Families, by Daniel J. Wallace, M.D. and Janice Brock Wallace. It's small and inexpensive and gets to the point without the psycho-babble of so many self-help type books.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I've been hearing a lot about Cymbalta and want to try it. Please PM me if you've tried it and don't mind sharing your experiences. Thanks!
> 
> (p.s. I've sent a PM to several of you.)
> 
> ...




While I have not tried it yet my hubby and sister have, so I know a little about it. First off it isn't like Zoloft or those type as far as how it makes you feel. It is also good for treating people with nerve problems which is why I am going to give it a try next. It doesn't make the people I know tired or dizzy or leave them feeling all doped up, if you know what I mean. So from all I have heard it has had some good results without all the side effects that other drugs like it have had. I hope it works for you and at least eases the pain a bit


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I know of someone with fibromyalgia who is taking methadone for it. Has anyone else had this prescribed? I know it can be very addicting although used to get addicts off heroine, I believe.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Methadone??? 

No - never heard of this being prescribed for Fibro.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Gee, I'm sorry to see so many here are suffering from Fibromyalgia. Here is my story.

My fibro started 23 years ago. At the time it was called Chronic Fatigue, Epstein Barr, Yuppie Flu, then Fibrositis and finally Fibro as we know it today. It started when I was pregnant. I was living in Florida at the time. (I'm in Canada now) I do believe I started out with CFS and it progressed to or caused Fibro. I was very sick when I first got it, and like others here, went from doctor to doctor until finally I got the Fibro dx. I had a lot of neurological symptoms at first , hands would shake, eyes wouldn't focus, I felt like I was going to faint. It was hard to hold my head up it felt so heavy. I couldn't blow dry my hair, my arms would ache from holding up the dryer. I remember trying to sign a check and I had to think hard about how to write each letter of my name. It didn't look like my writing. It was like I had a stroke, but I hadn't. I was terrified. I wrote my will. I would get up and 8am and be back in bed by 10 am. I had a 2 year old at the time and had to have my Mom come in and look after her because I just didn't have any energy at all, but I couldn't sleep. I have improved energy wise since then, and neurologically, but in other ways have gotten worse.

Over the years, I have had many many symptoms of Fibro, and they change like the wind. A constant has been muscular pain in my legs plus RLS and most recently pain in my shoulders, neck and back. Drinking any kind of alcohol makes my leg pain worse which is too bad, because I like wine. I have numbness & tingling in my face sometimes, in my legs and my arms at night. I started having migraines last year, and get those about once a week, usually starting in the middle of the night and carrying on all day. Sometimes I have swolen glands and feel feverish, but I don't have a fever. I have fibro fog and some days I even forget names of people close to me







It really is like someone has slowed your brain down. I get vertigo and ringing in my ears - some days am very unsteady on my feet. It's like roulette, what will hurt today. 

I have had every blood test, xray, ultra sound and neurological exam going and they all show nothing . I havn't had an MRI. I don't get tests anymore. There are times I can do mild exercises, and others when I can't get off the couch. If I do exercise, I am in severe muscular pain for at least 3 days later. I do agree that exercise certainly helps and I try to lead as normal a life as possible in spite of it. I do walk daily with my 3 fluffs, some days not too far, and others we go for a pretty good hike as long as it's not raining or snowing. But I have joined at least 5 different gyms and YMCA's only to let my membership run out because I can't keep it up. You'd think I'd learn.









I have tried many meds over the years, muscle relaxants (Flexiril), Celebrex, Elavil, Codine, and of course daily advil. I'm sure I've forgotten at least 3 or 4 I've tried. I also have stomach problems from all the advil I take, but that is the only thing I can take and still function on. I don't tolerate meds well even taking the tiniest dose. Still I'm always looking for something that will help, especially with sleep, so I'm very interested to hear more about Cymbalta - I wonder if it's available in Canada. It sounds promising. Brit, I havn't heard of anyone taking Methadone for firbro, but my memory is lousy so even if I heard it, I probably wouldn't remember, lol.

This is such a frustrating disease. Frosty's Mom I know what you mean about not saying anyting to anyone about it. People just don't understand. I look healthy, so they just can't believe I'm sick. I quit work 10 years ago, but I do the books for our small home based business.

In reading this over I sound like I'm a 100 years old. I just turned 55. Sorry this is so long. It really does help to see how others cope and know that you're not alone in this.







to all of you that have this. I hope you have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

My sister has fibro and has been through so much to get a diagnosis. ( The one sitting in the overalls in my picture.) 

There have been times, to tell you the truth, I have questioned if she is making some of it up. I did not verbalize these thoughts to her, because I know it will only make her life harder. I have to watch myself. Intellectually, I know what she is going through. I read all I can about it hoping to get her help, but my frustration gets high at times. Then I think...If my frustration is this high with the variant nature of the illness, imagine what HERS is after about 11 years of this. It sipz my mouth rather fast!

She is currently living in Ireland and when relatives question how if she hurts so badly she can't work, how can she live abroad, our response has become..."She can sit on her couch in suburban Atlanta and hurt, or she can live in a village in Ireland and hurt - which would you rather do?" It usually shuts them up.

She is moving back here in June and I am eager to get her with a DR to try Cymbalta - it has become available since she has been gone. I have heard so many success stories about it. I am excited for her - I hope she can tolerate it - she has issues with some meds and her digestive system.

SHe went to one "specialist" that had her on a regimen in which she took LARGE doses of mucinex (sp) and could not have ANY natural products - mint dental floss, organic shampoos, crazy stuff. She did it for months and months, but saw no improvement. We had to read the labels on every product she bought. We left that caregiver...

I love hearing about other people and successes - for me to get her to try. I think at times I am her worst fibro problem! 

(My other sister in the picture has been diagnosised - years ago with Chronic Fatigue/Epstien BArr Syndrome. I can't help but see the relationship here!)


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't remember how long ago I was diagnosed, because I can barely remember what I did yesterday







Thank God at this time I don't have chronic pain. I was diagnosed only becuase I have pain in all the pressure points and that gives a diagnosis of Fibromyalgia. This is what my rheumatologist told me. I have been wanting to get a second opinion but just have never gone I need to look for a good one







. I'm sorry that I don't have any treatments. Just wanted to share my story.





















I have also been suffering from a weird noise in my ear my ENT called it pulsatile tinnitus, has anyone had this? somtimes i feel like sticking something in my ear to end this noise and I notice that the noise has gotten louder in the past days. If anyone knows anything I can do please let me know.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> One book I've gotten benefit from is one recommended by the NFA (National Fibromyalgia Assoc.) is called "Fibromyalgia" An Essential Guide for Patients and Their Families, by Daniel J. Wallace, M.D. and Janice Brock Wallace. It's small and inexpensive and gets to the point without the psycho-babble of so many self-help type books.[/B]



Thanks Dee, I went to Borders today and bought the book. Amazon has it used for $2 and then 3.49 shipping on top of that. Patience is not one of my virtues, so I didn't want to wait and paid 14.95 for it at Borders. Again, thanks for posting about it. I have only leafed thru it at this point but have seen things that seem to be valuable information.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Well girls I am back to fill in some details...and I must say that it is sad to see you all here with all your stories....I would wish this on no one not even my worst enemy and now I find all of my wonderful people from SM have this....this site has kept me out of the loony bin this year and last.

Anyway, my story starts around 5 years ago when I had a car accident involving an airbag...within weeks I was having difficulty breathing...this continues to today, I also experienced chest tightness and then other symptoms started coming on. Now, today I have been diagnosed with many many Auto-immune diseases. Some of them are Chronic Fatigue, Fibromyalgia (some say it is two diseases and the research does substantiate that), Hereditary Angio Edema (the most horrific of my ailments because it sometimes makes my throat swell and my abdomen swell which both land me in the hospital for weeks at a time, one because of the breathing problems and one because the swelling sets off Pancreatitus which in itself is very painful. I also believe this is set off by the Fibromyalgia. I also have Granulary Annulary, Herishimotos, Syncopy (fainting when I stand too long), and what could be a seizure disorder or a sleep disorder, I have large amounts of white matter in brain scans and I also have many problems with sleep...some nights I am up all night and some nights when I get to sleep I am woken by what appears to be a seisure which then gets me very confused for at least 1/2 hour to all the next day if it is a bad episode. 

I have been to many many doctors, I even travelled to other cities in hopes of finding a cure for what I had, by the way I was just diagnosed with the Fibro this past year. I went to the Mayo clinic which did help me with answers and better understanding of where to look for them...I also found myself in Philladelphia, New York and Boston not once but four times to world renowed physcicians. The last one I went to inn Boston was well worth the trip. His name is Don L Goldenberg and he was and is the most wonderful physician I have ever been privlaged to see. The reason I say this is because he not only treated me well as a patient but he also taught me and others what it was we were dealing with. The day I saw him there were 4 other patients and we all were asked to come to a lecture which included a question and answer period. He told us many things in the 3 hours we were there and let us ask as many questions as we liked. Dr Goldenberg is one of just a few doctors who were instumental in getting the disease researched...he has been doing the research himself for almost 30 years....what brought him to the desease was his wife...who also has this horrible disease. He watched her go from a doer and a type A person to a person who could not function or get out of bed on some days.

Some of the things that I learned while in Boston were that Cymbalta was the newest and possibly one of the best drugs for the management of Fibro...there are others as well...I happen to be on two of them....actually Dr. Goldenberg beleives that it is much better to take something like Noratriptaline (there are a number of triptolines which work it depends on the patient but all are given with a small dosage not the normal dosage...I take 40mg per day...I also take Effesor (Cymbalta like) in 37.5 dossage which is also a very low dosage. I have found them both to work...I started with the norotriptoline and after some improvment stated the Effexor. 

I must also tell you that I am no longer able to work, and have been out of work since Nov 2005...this is a very painful thing to me as I have always worked and loved it...the money is very tight also which makes it even harder...I have applied to Social Security and am waiting their response... there are days...most days now that I cannot get out of bed. I just can't move. I went from walking 4 miles a day a year and a half ago to not being able to walk a 1/4 mile without major problems the next day and days later. I also pass out or at least come close to passing out...I can ususally catch myself now because I know when I am going down.

Dr Goldenberg has a wonderful and to my thinking best book on the subject that is out there entitled Fibromyalgia. I have read others but his was the best at really helping me to understand this and also the most up to date therapies and treatments for us. 

I will tell you all that without Teddy and this site I don't think I would have survived...I have not been on for a while and have just started back again because it is so hard sometimes. Debbie (3maltmom) has been such a wonderful friend to me...without her weekly calls I swear I think I would have gone insane. 

I hope that we all can help each other in this horrible experience

Gentle hugs to all of you


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I know of someone with fibromyalgia who is taking methadone for it. Has anyone else had this prescribed? I know it can be very addicting although used to get addicts off heroine, I believe.[/B]


I wouldn't recommend asking your doctor for methadone!! Yes its used to get addicts off of heroine and there are methodone clinics out there BUT that's because being addicted to methadone is somewhat better than heroine and especially if its properly administered but I really wouldn't recommend it for fibromyalgia.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Wow! I have been away from the site for several days and come back to find this. You can place my name on the membership roster of the fibro's with malts club.
I was diagnosed about 8 months ago which is fairly quick in comparision with other stories I have heard. I was on a company trip with my husband (football bowl game & new year's eve party in atlanta, ga) when I thought I had just pulled a muscle or slept on my neck wrong when I woke up from a nap not able to move my neck. It took a week before I finally went to the doctor. Initially my family doc thought it was just a muscle strain, and prescribed muscle relaxers and pain meds. When I only got worse and worse, he decided it wasn't just a strain and wanted to get some tests done. We did multiple blood tests and I forget what else. Only to keep being told that I didn't have this and I didn't have that. I began seeing a chiropractor as well, who xrayed my neck and back and explained how I don't have any curvature in neck. He felt (and still feels) that the majority of my neck and shoulder pain was a result of this. My next addition was a neuroligist for an emg of my arms (upper extremities). This brought the diagnosis of carpal tunnel in both hands/wrists although worse on the right. I also had nerve impairment on all extremeties with no known cause. Even though this neuro was the one performing and reading the test, and recommended a full body emg, and confirmed the fibro diagnosis, he never went any further. After adding the rheumatologist, who confirmed the fibro, they wanted a sleep study performed because of my issues (which are many) with trying to sleep and ALWAYS being exhausted.
When I was no longer able to take care of my children, and was crying when I had to stand up and walk anywhere, I was almost ready to call it quits. I absolutely felt helpless and hopeless. Since then, along with numerous other tests and frustrations, I am currently told that I have hoshimotos syndrome (an autoimmune thyroid condition), an enlarged thyroid gland, polycystic ovarian syndrome, carpal tunnel, chronic fatigue syndrome, irritable bowl syndrome with constipation, migraines, and fibromyalgia.
Although I have been on several meds over the last year, I am currently taking Lortab 10, skelexin, cymbalta, celebrex, lyrica, and something called trazodone. I think that is it right now. I did have a gallon sized ziploc storage bag full of my daily meds. Anyone who would like any more information about my story feel free to pm me, or post here, although a pm may get a response faster as I am not consistently checking sm right now.
And to add to my story, I have finally added a pain management specialist, a physical therapy specialist, and a fortune in medical bills. Between the doctor visits, my kids (3 for those who you don't remember), the 4 pups, 1 cat, full-time college student in a distance learning program, working part-time, and being treasurer for my boys' elem PTO, I for some reason can't find the time to be on here as often as I would like.
I too would never wish this even on my worst enemy. There are lots of times that I wish I had some other disease that would also have me appear sick. Other than my extreme weight gain (of course, which is all my fault according to the majority of my family), I look healthy. They don't understand how I can sleep so much (sometimes 12+ hours a day) and never feel rested. I have explained the results of the sleep study which didn't show apnea, but did show an extreme amount of disruption in my stage 3 & 4 sleep cycles. They couldn't understand, and still can't, how I could go from being an active, involved individual who no longer wants to go anywhere, do any thing, or talk to anyone. For me, I have withdrawn from friends since I don't want to constantly put on a "show" or share my woo's with them every day. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=321996
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





I was so shocked to hear they use it for fibro that I did a search and sure enough it IS used for it.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=322493
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually was almost given methadone also but asked about something else...I am now on a Duragesic Patch which si Fentenal and I also take Tylox, which I have been taking for most of the five years...the Duragesic I just started about 4 months ago. It actually is working much better for me...at least I am sleeping a bit better. 

I also take around 28 meds which I will give the list a bit later when I am up more fully.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

It is so sad to see all the people on here that have Fibro







I knew I wasn't alone in this, but I had no idea how many of us there really was! I look at all the stories in this post and sit here saying "oh my God, that's is just what I have been through"! People who don't have it just don't get it! I have the same things as so many of you and I too have cut myself off from the world ( so to speak) not by choice as much as because of the level of pain and not being able to go out because of it. We just moved to a smaller place so it will be easier for me to handle as well as my Hubby. Moving was torture, I







most of the time in pain tryng to pack. Needless to say I am not unpacking at any break neck speed! Quiting work over 6 years ago was one of the hardest things I have had to do. Then adjusting to having only one income was another! I have had to learn how to go on with so many limitations. Some people (even some Dr. of my hubby etc. that don't know me) look at me and say you look fine why are you disabled! I say just because you can't see my disability doesn't mean I don't feel it














Any way I feel bad that there are so many of us here on SM that have this to share


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Because of my dear friend, Suz, I've just recently been made aware of fibro. My heart has always ached for her, and all she has been through. Now my heart aches for all of you, as well.

I really don't have much to add, as I am still learning. Just wanted you all to know I'm here with thoughts and prayers









Hang in there, Suz. I love you


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, Deb. Just having someone not question the diagnosis and trying to understand is a BIG deal.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> Thanks for the kind words, Deb. Just having someone not question the diagnosis and trying to understand is a BIG deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 












I agree and thank you







big time


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

What is the duragesic patch??? Sounds like something I might need to discuss with the dr. next month!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> What is the duragesic patch??? Sounds like something I might need to discuss with the dr. next month![/B]


 



It is a patch that you stick on you and has pain medicine in it, the medicine then gets released slowly to help ease the pain. It is used mostly instead of oral meds, but sometimes with..


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello There

Yes I am one more of the malti-fibro club, maybe we should called it fibromaltese??? Just kidding . I was diagnose about 2 years ago, but thinkingn back I can remember been in Jr High and having pain since even then. As bad as this illness is I can say that it a way it may have safe my life. Here is my story, as I just say I have been having pain all of my life and never occured to my that is not the way that is for the rest of the world, for real I never new that this was diferent from what I call the "normal people" and problems sleeping? I dont remember a time in my life when I did not have issues with that so I just that was me..... so about 3 years ago my hands started giving me more and more trouble with my hands, numbing pain in my right shoulder and back, numbness and tingling in my legs, constant migraines, that I mentioned to my doctor that she refer me to a neurologist, thinking that it may be some early signals of MS, and to start the tests..... Thanks to God this neurolist discard MS almost right away but some of my blood work did not come up alright, something that I knew but I imagine if my doctor doesnt say anything maybe there is nothing wrong, so he refer me to this amazing rheumatologist and I need to take more and more test from all kinds of blood work, to discard lupus, lyme decease, RA and all other autoinmune deseases etc, muscle test, ultrasounds, endoscopy, colonoscopy, bone scans, cat scans and mri's that finally they find out that besides having fibromyalgia, ibs, gerd, also I have a tumor in my kidney... and yes, it was Kidney Cancer and since then my life has complete change, specialist after specialist, tests after test, and check up after check up yes I have learn to survive with the fibro, and even in the middle of a bad flare up (this weeekend was terribly painful) I try to keep my faith and to think that it can be a lot worse.... and believe me it can. 

And by the way I have found that IBS (irritable bowel Sindrome) Gerd, and a new one for me that I did not know Interstital Cistitis all this some how are relate to fibromyalgia, they had not found the link between all of them but a high % of people who suffer on of this is also suffering of fibro, of couse i have been diagnose with all.....









And as bad as this will sound.... I am glad to hear that I am not alone, that I am not going crazy and that this symtoms are real....

Soft







to everyone, we will not leave this illnessto bring us down.....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=323292
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duragesic is fentanyl, which is a narcotic pain reliever. It has to be used with the same caution as if you took it orally. Can even be fatal if not used correctly, like oral narcotics. Not your ordinary arthritis pain patch type thing. I'm not faulting anyone for using it if you need it!









I am probably overly cautious with pain meds, maybe because I had a brother who was addicted to prescription meds and finally after many years took his own life with them. I'm very particular about mixing RX's. I don't think Drs. in general are careful enough, otherwise so many people would not be abusing so many RX's.

I try hard to stick mostly to home remedies and over the counter. I do have to take Lipitor and Toprol (for blood pressure), Prilosec for my stomach and Prozac for fibro. I sometimes take .5 mg. Xanax to help me sleep, but will only do it a couple times a month at the most (probably over cautious again







). Even that makes me groggy for the whole next day. I feel foggy enough without being hung-over on meds.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow! Just wanted to say that I'm glad all of you have found support in one another for fibro on this forum! Hugs to you all


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

For those of you who have acid reflux and a tendency to have a lot of headaches with fibro, I can recommend a medicine that you NOT take for the acid reflux - Zegerid. I took it for a few weeks during the holiday period and had about twelve migraines. The days I didn't have a migraine I had a regular headache. The migraines and headaches stopped when I stopped the Zegerid. It was really good for the heartburn though. 

I am having a terrible time with acid reflux and have taken almost every antacid available. I'm still having heartburn. I'm wearing a 24 hour esophageal pH monitor right now. (Not a fun diagnostic test!) The monitor measures how long and how much stomach acid is in your esophagus. 

Joy


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=323310
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frosty's Mom and Edwina 

I so agree with you about these types of drugs and I am constantly monitoring them. I actually fought going on the patch because I did not want to take more narcotics...but guess what, I should have done it before because now I take less narcotics than before because there is not the up and down of taking tylox (in the same family as a percocet) and then having it wear off and then waiting to take another. 

You all have to remember that I also have other things as well...the main pain generator is the Hereditary Angio Edema...when my abdomin swells I get pancreatitus which is extremely painful and sometimes lands me in the hospital...the doctors would have me there more often than I am willing to go. 

When I went to Boston to see Dr Goldenberg I asked about the Tylox because I wanted to get off it...but he reasured me that we all must do what we need to...that is how I am trying to look at things now. 

I also have a sleep study...actually more than one which shows that I get 0 % recouprative sleep. So of course they give you another pill...xanax and clonopin I beleive and I cannot take either without feeling like I am drunk when I take it and then whole next day...with the pain meds I take I feel I can actually do things without feeling high.

I was given the fentinal (Durogesic Patch) through a pain management specialist who took it very slow with me...I was very hessitant and now I trust him...in fact I will let you know at the end of the week about another modality that I am going to try...it is something like a tens unit but with sonic waves of some kind that will releive the pain. As I said I will tell you more at the end of the week.

Gentle hugs to all...and Debbie..I love you too girlfriend...you truly are the top of the angel ladder.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Debbie,

Saw that you were in her and hoping to catch you...if you get this...and go off the computer I will call again.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Here's a smile for you all........



*Modern Creation Theory</span>* 

In the beginning, God created the Heavens and the Earth and populated 
the Earth with broccoli, cauliflower and spinach, green and yellow and 
red vegetables of all kinds, so Man and Woman would live long and 
healthy lives.

Then using God's great gifts, Satan created Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream 
and Krispy Creme Donuts. And Satan said, "You want chocolate with 
that?"

And Man said, "Yes!" and Woman said, "and as long as you're at it, add 
some sprinkles." And they gained 10 pounds. And Satan smiled.



<span style="color:#000000"> And God created the healthful yogurt that Woman might keep the figure 
that Man found so fair. And Satan brought forth white flour from the 
wheat, and sugar from the cane and combined them. And Woman went from 
size 6 to size 14.

So God said, "Try my fresh green salad." And Satan presented 
Thousand-Island Dressing, buttery croutons and garlic toast on the 
side. And Man and Woman unfastened their belts following the repast.

God then said, "I have sent you heart healthy vegetables and olive oil 
in which to cook them." And Satan brought forth deep fried fish and 
chicken-fried steak so big it needed its own platter. And Man gained 
more weight and his cholesterol went through the roof.

God then created a light, fluffy white cake, named it "Angel Food 
Cake," and said, "It is good." Satan then created chocolate cake and 
named it "Devil's Food."

God then brought forth running shoes so that His children might lose 
those extra pounds. And Satan gave cable TV with a remote control so 
Man would not have to toil changing the channels. And Man and Woman 
laughed and cried before the flickering blue light and gained pounds.

Then God brought forth the potato, naturally low in fat and brimming 
with nutrition. And Satan peeled off the healthful skin and sliced the 
starchy center into chips and deep-fried them. And Man gained pounds.

God then gave lean beef so that Man might consume fewer calories and 
still satisfy his appetite. And Satan created McDonald's and its 
99-cent double cheeseburger. Then said, "You want fries with that?" 
And Man replied, "Yes! And super size them!" And Satan said, "It is 
good." And Man went into cardiac arrest.

God sighed and created quadruple bypass surgery.

Then Satan created HMOs.

















Dee


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you, Frosty's Mom, for inviting me to this thread. I haven't been too active in SM for a while. Partially due to Fibromyalgia (over 30 years) osteo arthritis, RA and polymyalgia. I have a 1 year old little Maltese guy named Sparky. I had to quit working 11 1/2 years ago due to the chronic pain. I loved my job....hated having to quit.

As I read through each of your replies I nodded my head constantly. I have not tried cymbalta but may talk to the doctor about it. I have been on many different meds and right now have 9 prescriptions plus vitamins, fish oil capsules and prilosec. I tried in the fall going off of some and really paid for doing that, so here I am back to 9 of them.

Someone mentioned support... I think it is critical. I lead a face to face group where I live (soon to turn leadership over to someone new as I've done it for 10 years and it's been a large group) and I have seen women come in a mess emotionally and physically and come back entirely different, coping, at the next meeting. For one thing we all wonder off and on if it's in our heads (and they have found it is, but it's a short in the electrical part of the central nervous system that perceives pain different than the "normal" persons brain, not something we can control) and many times families and friends treat us as if we could control it if we would try .... what a joke, none of us want to be this way, right? Let those people try living as if a mac truck has run over us day and night.

I have found that stretching is very important. There are stretches shown on the WWW that helps. When you are really hurting it helps to stretch in the hot water of the shower. That helps!

Watching our sugar and carbs help. They seem to add to our pain for some reason.

Pacing ourselves is critical. If you have a list of 10 things to do in a day, only plan to do 3 of them and feel proud you did. One thing done is better than being in a massive flare.

It's like a wheel.... around and around it goes

Feeling good 
Do too much
Pain flare
Rest, heat, stretching etc
Feel good
and the wheel turns round and round... where as if we pace ourselves the flares may not be as often.

Such is the life a fibromite but life is good and we grow stronger because of it... and then there is our little Malties that love us unconditionally (along with hubbies) that make it all ok...


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry you are affected but so glad to know there is more support. It is a difficult condition but manageable - one day at a time!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> Watching our sugar and carbs help. They seem to add to our pain for some reason.[/B]


OHHH - pretty please don't say this!


















> Such is the life a fibromite but life is good and we grow stronger because of it... and then there is our little Malties that love us unconditionally (along with hubbies) that make it all ok...[/B]


Amen!

Thanks for sharing your story with us, Carol.


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

I wonder how many fibromites are carbohydrate lovers? I know I am...



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325871
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Carol, So glad you joined us!







I about live on bread of all sorts, and pasta of course! I do enjoy fruit and veggies and nuts tho'. I try so hard but I am home alone 3-4 nights a week and eat to entertain myself------bad, bad, bad!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I was just sitting here in so much pain and was wondering if it is just me or maybe this cold weather







I can't sleep, get comfotable ..and I am so sad over Chloe







It has been a bad week for pain for me.....How is everyone else doing


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Probably both......Cold weather is always bad. This thing with Chloe has me in a real funk. I feel like a family member just pasted.

I ordered and just got a DVD from the Oregon Fibromyalgia Assoc. on Stretching and Relaxation. I've tried it a few times and it does help me feel some better for a while after doing the exercises. I think 'doing' something when I feel the worse helps more than just resting. If you're interested you can find their DVD's etc. at myalgia.com.









Gentle hugs,

Dee


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

> Probably both......Cold weather is always bad. This thing with Chloe has me in a real funk. I feel like a family member just pasted.
> 
> I ordered and just got a DVD from the Oregon Fibromyalgia Assoc. on Stretching and Relaxation. I've tried it a few times and it does help me feel some better for a while after doing the exercises. I think 'doing' something when I feel the worse helps more than just resting. If you're interested you can find their DVD's etc. at myalgia.com.
> 
> ...



Dee, this is a great cd. I believe they have two now. I have the stretching one. I need to get it back out, mine is on a vcr tape.... I like the idea of a cd... going to check it out. Thanks

Carol


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

This has been a hard week for me too -- and we've had very cold weather. Mostly I think it is grief.

I hope everyone is very gentle with themselves this weekend.

Tender hugs.

Kim


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

it is funny that you all mention the cold affecting you....I am so affected by the heat....I can't even turn on my heat because the forced air really affects me. Summer is like heck on earth which is so upsetting...I quess you all feel it in winter. 

So strange...but they always say I am backwards...medications usually reverse on me also


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't have as much problem with the cold or heat, it is the changing barometer changes due to the air pressure. Really plays havoc on the joints and muscles. 

Do any of you use rice bags? They really work. You can use white men's tube socks and fill 2/3 full of rice and tie the end (or sew). I have a pattern on my web pages for a hand mitt I made that helps the hands if you are a sewer.

This is the link Fibromyalgia rice mitt You will find the link at the bottom of that page.

You can add herbs and spices to the rice to smell the nice scent it when using.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Absolutly couldn't live without my "bed buddy". It is commerically made but is filled with rice. I heat it 1min. 45 sec. in micro and put it where it hurts. It came with lavendar in it, but the scent is now gone. Think I'll add some fresh lavendar--I have it in my garden.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I know that for me the cold affects my pain horribly. Right now, after having an extremely mild winter with exceptional temperatures, we are in a cold pattern. Our high today is 15. Our low last night was 0. They are broadcasting that with the wind, it feels below 0.
I had been doing well until now. I had started physical therapy, which I initially didn't feel helped. It is now making a huge difference when I am hurting, but only if I am able to MAKE myself do the exercises.
I have also just finished a series of injections of some type of pain blockers in my low back, bilateral injections. This is supposed to occur every 2 weeks for 6 weeks for a total of 3 sets of injections. Because of schedules, mine was every 3 weeks over 9 weeks but I did get them all in. I really thought that these injections must be making a huge difference because I actually experienced the first day in forever with very little pain.
Now, though, the pain has returned with avengance! I don't know of anything I have done either. Oh well! I gave up trying to understand this almost as soon as I was given the name and did some research. There aren't too many people who have come to any conclusions that are helpful regarding this condition. Throw in the other diseases/syndromes, and who knows how to handle it all. There are times (and no disrespect to anyone) when I think maybe if I just had cancer, that is something that doctors know how to treat and people know how serious it is. Wouldn't life be a little easier with that?
I have tried the duragesic patch, and had a reaction to the sticky part that keeps it on you. I would have to change the placement with each new patch and would have an enormous welt were the old one had been. Currently, my med list includes: cymbalta (just recently switched over after taking effexor for 4 years), lyrica, lortab 10, skelexin, restoril. My lists have been much longer and required that gallon sized ziplok baggie.
I just recently tried to cut back on my dosage of lyrica, and I am still paying for that. I am having an issue with body temperature/regulation. I am either sweating hot or freezing cold. There is no in between. One day last week, I had on a long-sleeved t-shirt and jeans. It was in the upper 20's and I'm riding in the car with the window down and sweat rolling down my back. I can't wear my hair down, or the sweating is even worse. I have often thought of just cutting my hair off, but hubby really likes long hair. Oh well! What's a girl to do??????
It is very nice to finally have a little group to help support each other. I have searched for support groups, and haven't been able to find anything locally, and the ones I have found on the web I don't care for. Maybe I have been spoiled by the atmosphere here?!?


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

Angi, I think you hit the nail on the head. Fibromyalgia has so much garbage that can go with it (irritable bowel, sleep deprivation, sensitives to chemicals & noise, etc., and more). Then you add some of the other things people have (diabetes, thryroid, Rheumatoid and Osteo arthritis, myofascial syndrome, lupus, etc etc) and we soon have more on our plate than we can cope with and then depression sets in. 

Having a positive support system (friends, family, other fibromites online or face to face) all helps us cope. Acceptance of our diseases is one of the hardest parts of illness. Once we accept it and quit fighting it, then we can start working on what helps us (exercise, stretching, swimming, walking, medications, accupuncture, massage, chiropractor, etc) and move ahead. It is so hard to accept but we don't have healing of the spirit until we do.

My prayers are with you with what you have on your plate. Hope it becomes easier to handle for you and that you start feeling better. Back pain is awful pain. 

Soft fibro hugs,
Carol



> I know that for me the cold affects my pain horribly. Right now, after having an extremely mild winter with exceptional temperatures, we are in a cold pattern. Our high today is 15. Our low last night was 0. They are broadcasting that with the wind, it feels below 0.
> I had been doing well until now. I had started physical therapy, which I initially didn't feel helped. It is now making a huge difference when I am hurting, but only if I am able to MAKE myself do the exercises.
> I have also just finished a series of injections of some type of pain blockers in my low back, bilateral injections. This is supposed to occur every 2 weeks for 6 weeks for a total of 3 sets of injections. Because of schedules, mine was every 3 weeks over 9 weeks but I did get them all in. I really thought that these injections must be making a huge difference because I actually experienced the first day in forever with very little pain.
> Now, though, the pain has returned with avengance! I don't know of anything I have done either. Oh well! I gave up trying to understand this almost as soon as I was given the name and did some research. There aren't too many people who have come to any conclusions that are helpful regarding this condition. Throw in the other diseases/syndromes, and who knows how to handle it all. There are times (and no disrespect to anyone) when I think maybe if I just had cancer, that is something that doctors know how to treat and people know how serious it is. Wouldn't life be a little easier with that?
> ...


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

hamsby97, I know just how you feel about being too hot or too cold







I am either seating or shivering.....I have a lot of the other medical issues ( conditions ) that go along with fibro, so when I see a new Dr. or have to list all my medical problems and meds I always need that extra sheet of paper to attach to the back


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good Monday to all my Fibro "Foggy" friends. I hope you had a comfortable relaxing Weekend.

I was just browsing a website with lots of info and options that you might be interested in. They do sale supplements there also, but you don't have to buy things to check out all their info and latest research on FM and CFS. If you don't know about it, I suggest checking it out. There are message boards too. It is ProHealth or ImmuneSupport.com. I used to use their message board, and have used their New Meds page and Research for several years. There are lots of articles on FM research by all the leading doctors in the field.

I'm curious if any of you know about it or have found any of their FM remedies helpful. One of their products is Malic Acid. My Rheumy recommended it, and I've found it really hard to find other places. Do any of you take Malic Acid?

Love and Support to you all. Have a comfy day!







Dee


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I saw this about a new durg for Fibro pain management. The article is in the Arthritis Foundation website.

Have a comfy day ladies


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Well I started taking Cymbalta yesterday, lets see how it works for me







I will let you know how it is working ( or not ) after I have been on it for a little while........heres hoping


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have the Cymbalta and did notice a little difference. Everyone is so different, so I will cross my fingers for you!
I don't know if it was the sudden cold spell that we had, or what, but I almost feel as if I am back to square 1. I had a break-down on hubby a week and half ago. I feel so lost. I feel alone. And at times, I feel like such a failure to all the people who knew me prior to this, especially my children, hubby and pups.
Highs and lows...just wish there were more non-drug-induced highs than the lows!!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I have the Cymbalta and did notice a little difference. Everyone is so different, so I will cross my fingers for you!
> I don't know if it was the sudden cold spell that we had, or what, but I almost feel as if I am back to square 1. I had a break-down on hubby a week and half ago. I feel so lost. I feel alone. And at times, I feel like such a failure to all the people who knew me prior to this, especially my children, hubby and pups.
> Highs and lows...just wish there were more non-drug-induced highs than the lows!!!![/B]






I know how you feel, the weather has really made my life a living he.. this past month







I also can relate to how you are feeling personally, I am not the person I used to be......... both physically and mentally.







I have a wonderful husband who I could not ever imagine going through this without and a sister that has fibro also. Then I have our precious baby Indy who seems to know just when I need to cuddle







Other than that it is hard, people that knew me before don't know what to do or say and people I just meet have no clue







I have a handicap parking permit and I can't count how many dirty looks I get from people, young, old and in between. The elderly are the worst though, they seem to think if you are not elderly you should not have a permit. People can't SEE my pain, so they think I am faking it or something







My whole life has changed and not for the better , that is very hard to deal with and at times I don't know how I am going to get through the pain, I have the fibro but I also have a lot of other issues as well. Please hang in there and come to SM to have some peace , just go through the photo gallery and look at all the adorable little fluffbutts we have here......it is sure to at least bring a smile to your face


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I have not been posting - just reading - due to the reoccuring fibro issues. My heart is here with all the SM folks but not been feeling like doing much. Going to work is about all I can manage right now! Audrey and Strike have been so comforting!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I have not been posting - just reading - due to the reoccuring fibro issues. My heart is here with all the SM folks but not been feeling like doing much. Going to work is about all I can manage right now! Audrey and Strike have been so comforting![/B]


----------

